
Tesla’s new VP: ‘they are about seven years beyond everything I’ve seen before’ - endswapper
https://electrek.co/2016/10/13/tesla-vp-vehicle-production-interview-peter-hochholdinger/
======
ekingr
Source interview: [http://www.mljournal-
digital.com/meleadershipjournal/october...](http://www.mljournal-
digital.com/meleadershipjournal/october_2016?folio=10&pg=10#pg10)

